# Google Doodle führt zu Scareware-Seiten



## Newsfeed (12 Mai 2011)

Der Klick auf eines zum 117. Geburtstag der Modern-Art-Tanzikone Martha Graham eingeblendetes Google Doodle lieferte Links zu Scareware-Seiten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

